# pls help - have my assesment tuesday



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yikes. You sure you're ready?


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

Nope - but my teachers dont seem to bothered - take it i was wrong lol


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

amcevoy said:


> Nope - but my teachers dont seem to bothered - take it i was wrong lol


I'm not from the UK, so bear with me. Do these tests cost YOU money to take?


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

Normally yes but im not paying for this course luckily - the government fund it even tho im working. Was told by an electrician that u just loop a 2nd lamp using the neutral and switch line


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

what i have to do - the work requires the following circuits to be connected to a supply within an existing trunking and tray installlation

1. two - way switched lighting circuit
2. radial small power cicuit consisting of four switched socket outlets
3. single radial small power circuit using steel wire armoured cable

circuit 1: the installation requires pvc single core cables installed in existing metal trunking and pvc conduit from the trunking to the luminaires

circuit 2: the installation requires 4xtwo gang switched socket outlets. These are to be connected in a radial circuit and the fourth as a spur off the middle SSO. The cabling between the CCU and first SSO is 2.5mm sq. pvc singles installed in the existing trunking with the new 20mm diameter black enameled metal conduit between the trunking and the first SSO. The remaining wiring will be surface mounted in 2.5mm sq pvc/pvc multicore cable (6242y). 

circuit 3: the installation requires a 13A switched fused connection unit connected to the CCU using 2.5mm sq pvc/swa/pvc multicore cable fixed within the exisiting tray installation

I have to do circuit diagrams of all 3 cicuits before i start.

Suitably rated over-current protection devices must be selected for the circuits and cable size where not stated

theres a 3d drawing of the installation bay as well


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

The diagram


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

Anyone help?


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

pls pls help anyone??


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Kid, if I was to help you, given that the terminologies that you have used, we from the USA would just mess you up royally. We call those 3-ways not 2 ways. Do a google search, have fun.:whistling2: 
Besides it is YOUR test, You should prove what YOU know.


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

No worries thanks anyhow


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

AMCEVOY !! Good Luck. From expat. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

Thanks alot - to be honest think my college have let me down by not having decent teachers in place and using the alloted time wisely but ill do my best and hope its enough


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

*uk electrician/usa electrician*








goto my profile page i posted a pic...hope this helps


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

Well i have to draw 3 circuit diagrams for the three circuits i have to install in the bay 

1. two - way switched lighting circuit
2. radial small power cicuit consisting of four switched socket outlets
3. single radial small power circuit using steel wire armoured cable

I have done 3 rough diagrams and just want to know if i have done them correct and if i have the correct symbols etc

Ill attatch my 3 rough drawings - i know the lighting one is wrong and i need to take out the strapper from common to common (i just have not ammended the pic)

Any help you can give is greatly appreciated


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

tie003uk - just saw the pic - thanks alot - if you get a chance could you have a look at the other rough drawings i just posted and tell me if they are ok? - thanks for your help!


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

all 3 are wrong..just remember you are going from cu to a power source in between this you are breaking the power with something ie switch...the socket drawing will never work because you have all the sockets on the live side they don't have a neutral...the last one would work...parallel the sockets and they will work ,you have them in series.


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

thanks - i have no idea how to draw the diagram for -

3. single radial small power circuit using steel wire armoured cable

its a 13A switched fused connection unit connected to the CCU using 2.5mm sq pvc/swa/pvc multicore cable fixed within the exisiting tray installation - im not sure what the symbol even is for a switched fuse connection unit and im not sure what it is im meant to draw to be honest

thanks for your help


----------



## amcevoy (May 11, 2010)

also how do i draw the sockets in parallel and then spur one SSO off the middle SSO?


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

amcevoy said:


> also how do i draw the sockets in parallel and then spur one SSO off the middle SSO?


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

tie003uk said:


> to spur off just come off a live and neutral of any receptical...but remember you can't spur off a spur


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

0000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)




----------

